# Either I’ll move to Germany, or she’ll come to the US



## Amie23 (Dec 20, 2018)

Greetings! I have posted previously in the European countries section, but I am here now to ask on part of my best friend. She lives in Germany, born and raised there. We’ve been discussing marrying each other despite not being romantically involved for a while now.

On a note, I’ve always wanted to move to France or Germany. This at first seemed like a perfect lifetime opportunity for me. But I began talking to select friends and family, and they have made it sound as though staying is the best option for me and her both. 

She’s afraid to come here, and I get that, but I still would like her to at least come visit a bit and make more of an opinion based on what it’s like being here. 

Really, what I’m looking for, is stuff about what would make coming here less scary and an easier move than it could be? 
Or maybe I’m wrong? Is it better for me to go there instead?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have you considered inviting her to visit the US on a tourist visa first? 

That would give her a chance to see the area where you live, spend some quality time with you and she can form her own impressions of the US. Plus, since she'll be returning to Germany, she'll have a bit of time back home to mull over what she has seen and experienced.


----------



## Amie23 (Dec 20, 2018)

Bevdeforges said:


> Have you considered inviting her to visit the US on a tourist visa first?
> 
> That would give her a chance to see the area where you live, spend some quality time with you and she can form her own impressions of the US. Plus, since she'll be returning to Germany, she'll have a bit of time back home to mull over what she has seen and experienced.


Yes, I even offered she could come back with me after I go to visit her, since she hasn’t flown before. 

She isn’t really sure about it, though she’s open to the idea. 
She has a dog who is taken care of in a particular way, and she is worried about leaving him in someone else’s care. 
The dog has only really been in her care since she got him. 

So it’s a legit concern. I dunno, we’re trying to figure it out.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Amie23 said:


> Yes, I even offered she could come back with me after I go to visit her, since she hasn’t flown before.
> 
> She isn’t really sure about it, though she’s open to the idea.
> She has a dog who is taken care of in a particular way, and she is worried about leaving him in someone else’s care.
> ...


Are you able to sponsor her to live as your wife in the US?

You would need to have income around 21K per annum and the administrative process takes around 10 to 12 months.


----------



## Amie23 (Dec 20, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Amie23 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I even offered she could come back with me after I go to visit her, since she hasn’t flown before.
> ...


I haven’t worked since January 2017, I’m disabled though I haven’t been granted benefits yet. So I won’t have the income.

We haven’t looked at the legalities of settling together in the US as much, since we never really focused on it before. 

Still have plenty to learn I guess.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Amie23 said:


> I haven’t worked since January 2017, I’m disabled though I haven’t been granted benefits yet. So I won’t have the income.
> 
> We haven’t looked at the legalities of settling together in the US as much, since we never really focused on it before.
> 
> Still have plenty to learn I guess.


Apart from visiting before moving being a great idea, you really, really need to do some research and you will need your friend's help and probably also her father's help, who is managing her benefits for her in Germany.

1. There is a medical exam for US spouse visas - would she be able to pass this?

2. We still don't know what type of benefit she gets in Germany but most likely all including health insurance would stop should she move out of the country. Would she be able to get US medical insurance, and if so, would it be affordable with her pre-existing conditions? She would not be able to apply for disability benefits in the US as far as I understand (somebody correct me if it is possible on a US spouse visa) - how would she/you finance day-to-day living?

So, her visiting is a wonderful idea (how long are we talking? There could also be a potential benefits complication there) but if she is so scared, maybe try to find out whether moving to America is actually a legal and practical possibility first?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Really good point, ALKB. There really aren't many disability benefits available in the US (remember the health care system is mostly private and definitely for profit, i.e. expensive) until and unless you've worked for a while and become eligible for Social Security or some other benefit system. 

I don't know what Germany's requirements are for a spouse visa - but at least in the US, there is no inherent right to a spouse visa just because someone is married to a foreigner.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Really good point, ALKB. There really aren't many disability benefits available in the US (remember the health care system is mostly private and definitely for profit, i.e. expensive) until and unless you've worked for a while and become eligible for Social Security or some other benefit system.
> 
> I don't know what Germany's requirements are for a spouse visa - but at least in the US, there is no inherent right to a spouse visa just because someone is married to a foreigner.


It's the OP who is on benefits ..... hence my question as to whether he could sponsor a spouse visa.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Crawford said:


> It's the OP who is on benefits ..... hence my question as to whether he could sponsor a spouse visa.


OP's friend in Germany is also disabled and on benefits but so far we haven't been able to establish what sort of benefits exactly.

OP has threads in the German and French forum.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ALKB said:


> OP's friend in Germany is also disabled and on benefits but so far we haven't been able to establish what sort of benefits exactly.
> 
> OP has threads in the German an French forum.


aaah .... understand now, thanks.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> I don't know what Germany's requirements are for a spouse visa - but at least in the US, there is no inherent right to a spouse visa just because someone is married to a foreigner.


If OP were from a country requiring entry clearance, that could be a problem.

Since OP could arrive in Germany on the visa waiver and apply for a spouse visa in-country, things are much easier. The alien department may frown and hem and haw but apart from having to complete a 660 hour integration course not much should happen.

And of course there may be health insurance and benefit complications going that way, as well. If, lets say, OP gets the equivalent of 1000 Euro now and OP's friend gets 1000 Euro per month in Germany, living together in Germany will not equate to having 2000 Euro together, if OP can indeed receive her benefits outside the US. OP's friend's benefits might be lowered considerably and in some cases stopped entirely depending on a lot of other factors in their circumstances.


----------

